# Suggestions??



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

You might also see this on another forum. Looking for some suggestions 

Thanks 

I have a Winchester model 70, 25 wssm, Wild Turkey Federation version that has been sitting in my safe for years. Due to lack of available ammo and that I have other hunting rifles, I seldom shoot it. However, appears ammo is getting even harder to find so I’m at a crossroads. Shove it back into the safe, see if I can sell/trade or invest in the items I need to have a friend start reloading them.

I like that it is a unique caliber but really isn’t a practical caliber for me.

Any suggestions on value or trade with of this gun? Any suggestions at all?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Make and model would help a lot.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Make and model would help a lot.


You would be correct. I fixed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I think you can rebarrel it but your gonna be in it more $$$. Talk with a gunsmith.

I did a quick search and it looks like you might be able to go 257 roberts? Still a bit of a wildcat.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

A pic would also help or a little more info. Price ranges pretty wildly from blued to stainless to synthetic to wood etc. Used gun prices are insane right now. There’s guns that were $800-1000 new 5-6 years ago selling for $1500-2000 used. Round count is a HUGE factor with that round as well, assuming it’s not very much but those will burn the hell out of a barrel pretty quick.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Quick search shows $400-800. Just depends what model you have.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Quick search shows $400-800. Just depends what model you have.


I don’t have a handy photo but a synthetic black stock and blue barrel, nothing fancy. 

Like this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Outside9 said:


> You might also see this on another forum. Looking for some suggestions
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


If you don't reload but have a friend that does might would work out. Once you have the cases and dies it doesn't really cost any more to load it than it would any other similar case capacity round. That being said relaoding supplies can be difficult to attain now also. Might be hard to get someone to come off there stash.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I don’t have a handy photo but a synthetic black stock and blue barrel, nothing fancy.
> 
> Like this one
> 
> ...



Hard to tell but looks like the Shadow model or whatever they called them. You’d probably get $500 to the right buyer for that one. If I was you I’d find someone to load you 100-150 rounds and hold on to it. That a fun shooting caliber. Most all my reloading stuff is put up but I have a set of dies for that somewhere.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Hard to tell but looks like the Shadow model or whatever they called them. You’d probably get $500 to the right buyer for that one. If I was you I’d find someone to load you 100-150 rounds and hold on to it. That a fun shooting caliber. Most all my reloading stuff is put up but I have a set of dies for that somewhere.


I was thinking maybe 500.00

I can find reloading supplies, even brass but not sure it’s worth a caliber I probably wouldn’t use.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Ammo for Sale - Buy Ammo at GunBroker.com


Find ammo for sale at GunBroker.com, the world's largest gun auction site. You can buy ammo with confidence from thousands of sellers who list every day. At GunBroker.com, you can purchase ammunition for sale from a trusted online source.



www.gunbroker.com


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> Ammo for Sale - Buy Ammo at GunBroker.com
> 
> 
> Find ammo for sale at GunBroker.com, the world's largest gun auction site. You can buy ammo with confidence from thousands of sellers who list every day. At GunBroker.com, you can purchase ammunition for sale from a trusted online source.
> ...


Do I have to be a member to buy from them?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Do I have to be a member to buy from them?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


No, you just need to register as a buyer on Gun Broker. It is an auction site. However lots of things are priced as buy now just like ebay.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get someone to load you some 110gr Accubonds and that will be a deer killing fool.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Get someone to load you some 110gr Accubonds and that will be a deer killing fool.


I have found some 120 grain Accubonds (I like them for other calibers also). I had a few 115 the gun really liked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

My friend in Niceville that will do the reloading is hoping I keep it and let him reload for me. He is all about testing different stuff to find what works best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You'll never get around to using it. So just let me borrow it and I'll load for it and use it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> You'll never get around to using it. So just let me borrow it and I'll load for it and use it.


What would you want to use it for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> What would you want to use it for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To shoot. 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> To shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


🥴


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Check out this website. 









25 WSSM - Hendershot’s Sporting Goods, Inc.


Hendershot's "Extreme" Custom Ammunition is your best source for 25 WSSM ammo! Our favorites include: Nosler 100 & 115gr Ballistic Tip, Barnes 100gr TSX & 100gr Tipped TSX, Berger 115gr VLD Hunting




hendershots.net


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Check out this website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I’m going to give them a call today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a photo of gun.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Check out this website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just talked with the guy. Nothing now but maybe in about 6 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

